# Help me my leopard gecko egg is very soft and sinking



## Stephen's geckos (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi I need a bit of advice my leopard gecko laid an egg yesterday 05/04/19 I wasn't at home at the time she laid it, when I noticed it had a littleI dimple on the top of it I got it straight into the incubator. I checked it this morning and it's very soft and has dimpled a lot more. I'm using hatchrite as a substrate temperature is 29 degrees Centigrade. I put a 2 tablespoons of water in the corner of the box to help with moisture and humidity. There is red veins going through the egg so it is fertile,I've had 3 eggs from my geckos this year and so far none have been a success it's very disheartening can anybody help me here much appreciated


----------



## AceGargoyles (Aug 20, 2016)

*Dip in egg*

Hi I have only experience with gargoyle & crestie & chahoua eggs 
If my eggs ever dip I carefully place a damp sheet of kitchen roll just barely touching the egg. Usually leave overnight & dip seems to resolve.
Not sure of temp for leopard geckos but it's warmer than I use for my geckos but as I said I don't have leopard geckos or any experience with. So I'm not saying it's too warm I just don't know if it's right or not.
(Just googled temps are higher for leopard geckos, learn something new every day!)


----------

